# Tom Platz destroying hamstrings at Strength Asylum



## Viking (Nov 15, 2017)

Tom Platz destroying hamstrings at Strength Asylum - YouTube







The video doesn't even show the guy training but it's great to see Tom at work. That level of intensity will make any legs grow.


----------



## Viking (Nov 15, 2017)

Similar.


Tom Platz shows me what means high intensity workout! - YouTube


----------



## AGGRO (Nov 16, 2017)

I love this sort of stuff. Great videos.


----------



## odin (Nov 16, 2017)

Tom Platz is one of the most intense trainers I have ever seen!


----------



## Victory (Nov 18, 2017)

I may try this out. I have never trained hamstrings that crazy before. I train hard but this is a different level.


----------



## ASHOP (Nov 21, 2017)

odin said:


> Tom Platz is one of the most intense trainers I have ever seen!



I was impressed,,,extremely intense. Now you see how the man developed those Quads, INTENSITY!


----------



## striffe (Nov 23, 2017)

Great videos. Good motivation for legs tomorrow!


----------



## SURGE (Dec 3, 2017)

striffe said:


> Great videos. Good motivation for legs tomorrow!



Exactly! I am training legs later so will watch this again before I leave.


----------



## Viking (Dec 4, 2017)

Victory said:


> I may try this out. I have never trained hamstrings that crazy before. I train hard but this is a different level.



I am the same. Imagine training like this in Planet Fitness  My gym is not hardcore but they don't mind me training very hard. Recently I have been trying to train legs with the same intensity as in the video. It really takes it out of you!


----------



## Elvia1023 (Dec 6, 2017)

I was going to post a new thread but just saw this so will put it in here instead.


Tom Platz Destroys Sergio Oliva Jr.’s Quads! - YouTube


----------



## AGGRO (Dec 7, 2017)

Elvia1023 said:


> I was going to post a new thread but just saw this so will put it in here instead.
> 
> Tom Platz Destroys Sergio Oliva Jr.’s Quads! - YouTube



I enjoyed that. You can't beat Tom Platz leg training videos!


----------



## odin (Dec 8, 2017)

Elvia1023 said:


> I was going to post a new thread but just saw this so will put it in here instead.
> 
> Tom Platz Destroys Sergio Oliva Jr.’s Quads! - YouTube



Good find. I was watching some vids the other day and never come across that one. I would love to be put through a workout with Tom Platz. The guy is a legend.


----------



## Viking (Dec 12, 2017)

Elvia1023 said:


> I was going to post a new thread but just saw this so will put it in here instead.
> 
> Tom Platz Destroys Sergio Oliva Jr.’s Quads! - YouTube



Please post as much as you want. Great video.


----------



## Elvia1023 (Dec 12, 2017)

This one is great...


Tom Platz - NEXT LEVEL INTENSITY - Bodybuilding Motivation - YouTube


----------



## Viking (Dec 18, 2017)

Elvia1023 said:


> This one is great...
> 
> Tom Platz - NEXT LEVEL INTENSITY - Bodybuilding Motivation - YouTube



Just checked out a few more of that channels motivation vids. They are great. Good music and I feel like going to the gym but it's an off day!


----------

